# aww this is so cute :)



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

My GT finally made its first kill, other than when I fed it feeders







it was only a female betta though, I know this may sound like nothing to most people just that if it was my GT ive raised it since it wasn't even an inch







so I feel like a proud fish daddy plus its one of my first agressive cichlids


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dude... don't fight fish, that's terrible. Aside from the moral considerations of the betta getting killed, it's alot of unnecessary added stress for your GT to have to fight off invading tank mates.


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

How big was the Gt when it killed the betta?


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

2.5 inches

and I didnt throw the female betta in there to be killed, it was in a community type ordeal, til he started to show agression than I was going to move him out of there, im just proud because of how far he's came along since when I had first gotting him.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Bettas arnt community fish...just be careful, cus one day ur prized fish could lose an eye.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

female bettas may not be considered community fish to some, but also wouldnt it depend on the fishes personality rather than breed of fish?

and my community of fish is kind of an odd grow out tank, but their all living in a community so I don't know what exactly to call it, besides a little over stocked, which will change on sunday or monday as some of the fish are going straight to the P tanks.

I have a really small bgk, 1 gt, 2 silver dollars, 2 baby plecos, and a shitload of corydoras, and one female betta.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'd have to say that female bettas are community fish. I'd never think of a GT as one though!


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

yeah, he never really shows agression to other fish as far as I can tell, but maybe its the fact that I fed him some feeders, so hes becoming a tad bit more agressive?

don't worry the feeders where from a batch of fry my friends mollies had.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

BETTA = cichlids chew toys!.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

female bettas make VERY good community fish, as long as they aren't with fish with extra long tails... like fantail guppies. they tend to 'rule the roost' over larger fish... lol. unless the other fish can fit them in their mouth.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

you know what there really good at? being food for cichlids, because my last female betta has died again


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

GT's rule, mine owns his tank


----------

